# Cold Heartless person!



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

Anyone see this???:tongue1::tongue1::tongue1:


Dog trying to get a 'stranger' to throw a stick for him. [VIDEO]


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that is just the cutest thing ever! Its so funny I can relate to that! Where I live at the Metra station, We have a statue of some man from the town when it was first formed and in the winter when I use to go there to pick my one daughter up from the train station, my dog Roxi that=e chocolate lab would sit their just barking at this statue. It was so funny we would crack up as I would tell her he's not real, he's a statue! She would look at me then go right back to barking at this thing! I had to take her away from it, but then when we would walk back by it there she would start again just barking! Those things are funny/scary for dogs heehee! Loved that clip! Thanks for sharing it! Made me laugh as I recalled my own dogs antics!!!!!!!!!!! )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

I watched it a few days ago. Adorable.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Awww, how frustrating for that poor lil doggy!!! Funny though!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Omg LOL just...LOL.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry but I can't stop laughing! Poor dog!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

aww, that is just too cute!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

why wouldn't he throw the stick?????


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, that's so cute. Dogs really are the best thing ever, aren't they? 
Come on dude, throw the stick!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

LOVE IT! That was awesome


----------

